# Groaning Faucet



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could offer any advice.

I turned on the hot water faucet on my bathroom sink. It's making a terrible groaning/clunking sound intermittently while the water is running & the problem just started out of nowhere. :facepalm:

The cold water is not doing the same. I have no idea what the problem is but would like to avoid calling a plumber in if possible. The noise goes away once the faucet is turned off.

Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks so much!


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

My advice... learn to live with it. Costly to repair.

ETA: I hope you find a simple solution. I'd love to be wrong.


----------



## Davidd (Nov 16, 2011)

If the faucet is a 2 handle model the washers/screw on each valve could be loose. If it is a single handle there may be a problem with the cartridge. Either way you should be able to perform the repairs. Go to you tube and watch someone do it. Also if the faucet has an aerator on the outlet you might clean that first. If it is restricting flow that might cause an odd vibration.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Do you get a good flow of water when the hot water faucet is opened up or is it steamy intermitted water flow? Electric or gas hot water heater?


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Travis in Louisiana said:


> Do you get a good flow of water when the hot water faucet is opened up or is it steamy intermitted water flow? Electric or gas hot water heater?


 You suspect water hammer caused by vapor?


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

That is what I am thinking.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree, water hammer. Are the water pipes old? Mineral builds up faster in the hot water pipes so they will develope water hammer first. Here's the fix.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIElso_d2Fc[/ame]


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks so much for everyone's feedback. Here is a little more information which may help.

The clunking doesn't start until the very hot water is coming through - no noise while the running the cold water and waiting for the hot.

The house was built in 1999.
We have a tank-less hot water heated by the oil furnace. 
The flow of the water isn't interrupted when the clunking occurs.
The sink has two handles.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

If the issue is only in the bathroom, replace the cartridge or valve and grind the valve seat in that faucet.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone - wish me luck. I'm going to try to tackle this.


----------

